# problema GLX con nvidia-drivers

## ginsoak

Sono passato dal driver via al driver nvidia dopo aver installato una scheda Nvidia PCI-Express e aver ricompilato xorg-server con VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia".

Il problema è questo: GLX sembra non voler funzionare, Xorg restituisce questo errore

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If
> ...

 

Uso x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09,

Xorg.conf è configurato così:

```
Section "Module"

Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga" 

    EndSubSection

Load       "glx"

EndSection
```

Ho cercato risposte sul forum ma niente sembra funzionare, se qualcuno ha suggerimenti saranno davvero apprezzati!

----------

## CarloJekko

provato a leggere qui?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers

----------

## ginsoak

Seguito alla lettera!

----------

## Scen

```

eselect opengl list

```

cosa dice?

----------

## ginsoak

```
> eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11
```

----------

## riverdragon

Hai provato a reinstallare il pacchetto? A volte è l'unica soluzione.

----------

## ginsoak

Ho reinstalato nvidia-drivers, xorg, ricompilato il kernel... niente!

E` la prima volta che il driver nvidia mi da problemi e non capisco proprio dove sbaglio.

----------

## Laux

A suo tempo mi trovai ad avere problemi con nVidia, ti indico due controllini da fare:

1) Suppongo che i driver nVidia siano supportati dalla tua scheda, ma a volte ci sono dei piccoli problemi: controlla la lista di schede supportate sul sito nVidia.

2) Xorg aggiornato: con un amico dovemmo aggiornare xorg poichè incompatibile con i drive aggiornati nVidia

Giusto per sicurezza  :Wink: 

----------

## ginsoak

La scheda è supportata (6200LE attualmente in commercio), e la versione di xorg-server installata è la più recente.

----------

## regisinferni

prova con un nvidia-xconfig

avevo un problema simile con la mia 6600

Se ti può essere d'aiuto ecco il mio xorg.conf

```

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@evilzpc)  Sat Sep 29 18:57:44 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page 2007

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Wed Sep 12 14:29:17 PDT 2007

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

    Load           "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load           "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "logiaccess"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    Identifier     "My Monitor"

    HorizSync       31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 90.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "CRT-0"

    HorizSync       31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 90.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

    Identifier     "Standard VGA"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    BoardName      "Unknown"

Option   "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

Option   "UseEvents"         "false"

Option   "RenderAccel"       "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Identifier     "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Driver         "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 6600"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen 1"

    Device         "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Monitor        "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1024x768_75 +0+0; 1024x768 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite"   "enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## ginsoak

Mi sento di escludere un problema procedurale nell'installazione del driver, così come un problema di configurazione di xorg.conf

----------

## riverdragon

 *ginsoak wrote:*   

> La scheda è supportata (6200LE attualmente in commercio), e la versione di xorg-server installata è la più recente.

 

Più recente vuol dire:

più recente stabile = 1.3.0.0

più recente = 1.4-r1

Mi risulta che i driver binari nvidia non supportino ancora correttamente xorg 7.3 (ovvero xorg-server-1.4).

----------

## ginsoak

Più recente, stabile, quindi 1.3.0.0   :Wink: 

----------

## regisinferni

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi risulta che i driver binari nvidia non supportino ancora correttamente xorg 7.3 (ovvero xorg-server-1.4).

 

I 100.14.19 supportano perfettamente xorg 7.3, e quindi la 1.4-r1. Testati personalmente sulla mia pelle   :Laughing: 

Comunque hai provato a dare un 

```
modprobe -r nvidia
```

 seguito da un

```
 modprobe -a nvidia
```

    ?

----------

## ginsoak

Il modulo si carica correttamente.

----------

